

Are Negative Twitter Messages Contagious? - adampopescu
http://mashable.com/2013/04/26/negative-twitter-messages/

======
brilliantday
This study needs further studies for it to be accepted. Remember that human
emotion is not easy to determine since all of us have different motives,
different personalities and different perspectives. How much more when we
study a certain behavior in social media. True that there are various metrics
and analytic to show a consistency of result, however this result will often
change in due time since social media such as Twitter and Facebook are quite
dynamic.

